# Grill and badge change Audi TTS



## thomasmaw (Aug 24, 2019)

Hello all, hope you're have a great bank holiday weekend. I've recently purchased a Vegas Yellow Audi TTS and loving it however I would like to make a few changes to the exterior:

Black TTRS front grill
Black Audi badges 
Wrap wing mirrors, rear diffuser, front splitter and fuel cap black.

My question is do any of you recommend getting the grill and badge parts from any particular reputable re-seller? I saw some on eBay for rather cheap but are made from ABS plastic and unsure of their quality. Please let me know if you have any recommendations. Thanks so much


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

my recommendation would be to go for OEM badges, more expensive but hi-quality


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I was told I couldn't get my rear diffuser wrapped too complicated a shape apparently.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

DOD00 said:


> I was told I couldn't get my rear diffuser wrapped too complicated a shape apparently.


Hi,
Just get them painted with peelable paint.
This will look just like original - with the advantage that you can peel it off if you want to sell the car as standard.
Badges can also use this.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

God no to the above and eBay? Just cheap crap that'll fall off your car - they need to be curved and most Audi emblems are unique to the model they go on - they may look similar, but they're not.

I got genuine Audi OEM black emblems for my TTS from the Dealer. They are identical to the chrome ones, but are obviously black. Fitted them in a few minutes and look great on my Riviera Blue car, which is a black edition, so has a lot of gloss black accents. The TT badge or rather a TTS badge is another story - as Audi don't do any TTS badges in black. I took off both my chrome TTS badges and got one rear OEM TT RS black badge from the dealer, then just used the TT bit. When I trade the car, I'll put all the chrome badges back on and sell all the OEM black ones. So, about this time next year, watch our for my post


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Any idea of cost of Orem badges


----------

